# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Naira, née en 2017.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						






Situation actuelle







 

N° DE PUCE :

NOM : NAÏRA

RACE :  CROISÉE BERGER

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE :  NÉE EN 2017

POIDS : 

POINT  SANTÉ :Naira a été prise dans un lasso autour de l'abdomen, des  cicatrises peuvent être vues à gauche  sur les photos à l'arrière du  corps


SON ORIGINE : Pris en charge avec 12 autres loulous, par Lénuta suite au décès de la propriétaire d'un autre refuge.

SON COMPORTEMENT : Naira est affectueuse, sociable avec les gens et les chiens. 

FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 270.00 EUROS

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE :  Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région  Parisienne le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24

Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org


Contact familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81

Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE

Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org
*1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite*


*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Shaina

Bonjour

naira est de quelle taille ? (Quel est son poids) 
elle pourrait convenir dans une famille avec enfant en bas âge? 
merci ;-)

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Bonjour
> 
> naira est de quelle taille ? (Quel est son poids) 
> elle pourrait convenir dans une famille avec enfant en bas âge? 
> merci ;-)


Merci de vous intéresser à Naira.
Naira pèse environ 12 kg.
Pour les enfants nous ne savons pas comment elle se comporte avec eux. Tout dépend de l'age de votre enfant, est-t-il en âge pour comprendre certains interdits (ne pas embêter un chien quand il mange, dort...) ?
En tout cas Lenuta nous a dit qu'elle est sociable envers les humains.

----------


## Shaina

merci de votre retour.
J'ai fait une demande pour un chien aupres d'une autre asso et entre temps elle a été en partie validée, donc je vais me concentrer sur celle ci, mais si elle n'aboutissait pas, je reviendrais vers vous.
Je croise les doigts pour que la jolie Naira trouve une super famille ;-)

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Naira est adoptée et arrivera en France le 12/12  ::

----------


## Melodie14000

Super !! ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

SUPER

----------


## bab

Bonjour,

Adoptée ?

----------

